
The Computer History Simulation Project - tosh
https://github.com/simh/simh
======
unixhero
Where can I read what this project seeks out to do?

I didn't understand the GitHub readme file. Other than that it seems they are
midway at implementing _something_.

~~~
fcbrooklyn
They've built emulators for many, many old computers. The website is clearer
than the github page. [http://simh.trailing-edge.com/](http://simh.trailing-
edge.com/)

